# HobbyTown Track



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK went out to help tonight.....we need some more help to get things ready for Friday. If anyone is avaliable....we will be at the track at 6pm...the drivers stand still needs to be built, the boards still need to be fixed and the track needs to be laid out....tonight the carpet is down....if you can help PLEASE DO!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey Micro,
Is that every night at 6pm or is that just tonight??????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Till we finnish.....our goal is to have everything done by Friday....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I can't help but I hope to be there Friday. What time do doors open if they open that is?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

5:30 it will be open


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Micro: Please offer my apologies to Steve (and likely Grizzly). I'm embroiled in my own project and can't get over there to help. BTW, while cleaning up the attic, I came across the "Legend of Lake Whipoorwill" issue of RC Car Action! That should give you some idea of how busy I am.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW bring that mag to the next race. Unless you put it on e bay that issue would draw huge bid's :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> OK went out to help tonight.....we need some more help to get things ready for Friday. If anyone is avaliable....we will be at the track at 6pm...the drivers stand still needs to be built, the boards still need to be fixed and the track needs to be laid out....tonight the carpet is down....if you can help PLEASE DO!


 Ugghhh-bad memories-track/facility building is fun business isnt it!!! YOu helped build the Gate-now the Hobbytown track-very nice of you!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

OH-yeah-any pics when its done will be great!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Ray -- ya track building is sooooo much FUN! -- NOT -- Alot of work goes into our little hobby..... 

P.S. -- I know you have a BRP ..... bring it out!!!!


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

I should be there Friday


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I plan on racing.


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

What are the classes that you will be running in the BRP series? E-mail me or give directions to a site that might have the info.
Thanks, Dale


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

Should have looked around before asking. Went to Buds site and got the info I needed. Thanks anyway racers. Hope to make it to a couple of the tracks.
Are the Hobby Town and The Gate road course only tracks?
Thanks, Dale


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The Gate is road Classic's is oval and HobbyTown is road but THINKING of an oval or Tri-oval set up...but that is still in development...


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Nil said:


> Micro: Please offer my apologies to Steve (and likely Grizzly). I'm embroiled in my own project and can't get over there to help. BTW, while cleaning up the attic, I came across the "Legend of Lake Whipoorwill" issue of RC Car Action! That should give you some idea of how busy I am.


Hey Nil: What issue is that? I've got a BUNCH of old Car Action mags around here somewhere. I'll bet I have that one too. They're alot of fun to look at after a few years.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> Ray -- ya track building is sooooo much FUN! -- NOT -- Alot of work goes into our little hobby.....
> 
> P.S. -- I know you have a BRP ..... bring it out!!!!


Yeah-and its had the NASA touch!! Good idea!!

Ray


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Ok guys, except for some final cleanup and computer hook up track track is pretty much done. It might be a little rough around the edges, but it is only a semi-permant track. Steve, my brother Don and I would like to thank everyone that helped, Joe and Joey Carrol (hope I spelled it right) Don Smolik ( DonS), Gary (sorry Gary I can't remember your last name), Theo Williams and particularly Michael Elwood (Micro Racer) whose expertise in track laying was, I feel, invaluable to us getting finished on time.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Robert, will we be able to leave our tables and chairs set up at the track?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The track is at the old DMV so it has counter space...if you bring a bar stool you are good to go. I don't see any problem with leaving a table, if you don't mide someone using it when you are not at the track....


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I like the bar stool idea.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

At the race or at a bar ?????????? See you guys Friday night


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Great night of racing! It's going to be a tough series -- lots of good drivers and cars. In the end it was:


```
Bud			22 laps
Micro_Racer		21 Laps
Don S			20 Laps
```
:thumbsup: 

The V2 is a good solid chassis. Once I worked out the stering problem (Thanks Tang), it was very smooth. I also used for the first time the Team Scream matched 2/3 A's...they were OUTSTANDING! 

I will see everyone for the first BRP race next Friday!

:roll: :roll:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*HobbyTown Track now Initiated with a Race Night*

Would have been fun to have been there. Hope things work out and I see everyone next Friday night at the races.
Glad it was a good night of racing. 

RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

some pic's of the track


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes good first night of racing with 13 BRP cars and one Micro!!!!! We should have at least 20 for the first points race next friday. I think Steve is going to move the drivers stand to the other side what a difference in driving without the poles hiding spots.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Yes good first night of racing with 13 BRP cars and one Micro!!!!! We should have at least 20 for the first points race next friday. I think Steve is going to move the drivers stand to the other side what a difference in driving without the poles hiding spots.


Thanks for the compliment. Yeah the drivers stand turned out to be a problem. When we put it up we were unsure of it and went with a lets try it and see attitude. Well didn't work. Sunday we are going to go and move the drivers stand drivers to the opposite wall and move it towards the front of the building a little. It's going to be a little tight and definitly a one way street for drivers on, drivers off. We couldn't put the track down much further towards the current drivers stand side because, we felt it would limit the walkway too much but, ya gotta work with what ya got. New stand location will be in place for Tuesday practice.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great it was much better from that side.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Practice on Tuesday 5:30pm. $5.00 per driver.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Ok, We moved the drivers stand and reduced the height of all the plastic flappers. We should be good to go on Tuesday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone go to practice Tuesday????????????


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Anyone go to practice Tuesday????????????


We had 3 TC's, 2 BRP's and 2 Mini-T's.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

How late did people stay? Did you run heats or just let people run on the track?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> How late did people stay? Did you run heats or just let people run on the track?


 
_We left at 8:30. If we had a bigger turn out I probably would have stayed open longer. We didn't run heats but did have the computer set up in practice mode. You can get lap time print outs. With a bigger turn out we will run controlled practices so TC's aren't crushing BRP's or Mini-T's. If there is enough interest we probably can run heats._


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I heard a rumor TANGTESTER will NOT be there tonight.... He has an upset TUMMY... Plus he said Bud wouldn't send him the parts he needs to finish his car.... I believe he is afraid to loose to TEAM ZOOOOM and RAFSTER!! I also heard TEAM ZOOOOM made a special trip back to NASA with the componants for TANGTESTER, but he couldn't get his car ready because of his LITTLE TUMMY being upset. I think he was stuck in his BIG FLUFFY chair in front of his MARC'S big screen t.v., which he went to Youngstown to get, watching A particular channel which doesn't come on till late at night....


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Come on Tangtester, s#*t or get off the pot. It's time to race. Don't let RafSter intimodate you.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wonder if that is the same show I watch late at night????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Steve and everyone who help out! This is a AWSOME place to race!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes good job Bob, Don ,Steve and any other that help. The drivers stand was much better on that side also.
Now we need to get some jumps ready for the Mini T I know there are some that want to flat track them but I think there are more that need some small jumps. They are made for jumps, not pan cars after all.
See you all next time :wave:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Thank you!*


*BTW the two others that help out are Joe Carroll and his son Joey.*


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Hobbytown staff and assistants;

Top notch and fantastic place to race. Kudos to everyone who worked getting it together. 

Hoping to enjoy some more fun with the BRPs there. It was incredible to see 24 BuRPs racing. Always fun to have full fields of cars on a big track. Looks like the V2 will be a huge hit locally. 

RAFster
David


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Next HobbyTown BRP race is Friday November 5th.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I was glad too see Rafster!!! He was there semi on time too!! Sorry I missed out on the food afterwards.. I woulda liked to sit by you and TANG


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They were well behaved !!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Who is going to run BRP this Friday night????????????????


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I am for jumps for mini T!


----------



## STONE (Mar 7, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Who is going to run BRP this Friday night????????????????


me and my gang (4 total -stock)

btw....got the batteries, thanks BUD


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be out but may not race. If anyone needs setup help come and see Me after I get the radio installed in Steve's car. Thats right HT owner Steve will be running the BRP class  
I will also have a new bottom plate for those that have V2 chassis. N/C of course.
See You all Friday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Bud, what's up with the re-designed bottom plate?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The pod plate will be 3/32 thick and the spacer 1/16 th this will give a better counter sink so pod plate lines up better. The pod screw holes are also reccesed but still use the regular screws. I will also be putting the larger damper disks in the kit. I will send you the new stuff.
Coming down for the first oval race????? It is this Sat.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Where's mine at BUD???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There were 11 BRP racers at HT!!! Matt the Cat was real close to Micro Racers track record. I took off after 2 rounds so he may have broken it. 
Next Friday is BRP point race # 3 Hope to see You there :thumbsup:


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Can't make the Classic Oval this time, but I'll try to get over before the real nasty weather hits. You boys play fair now.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They palyed nice. Well SORT OF  Try to make the next one wazzer that should beat the winter weather. These BRP cars are SO FAST on that track!!!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Friday Night fights...uh, Friday Night Racing*

Micro and Bud have chimed in they are going to be at the Friday Night fights, uh, I mean be there Friday Night fighting for qualifying position to sit on the Pole.  :devil:

I hope everyone has fun and enjoyable race.

Remember, as Bill Stevenson (former CORCAR race director) says, 
"Its only a Hobby, Have Fun Racing!" 
(Racing everyone else in the main and racing yourself in the qualifiers for faster lap times and number of laps...)

I'll join the fun another race date hopefully. 

RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just a quick reminder 
– *the track is open for practice on Tuesday nights.* 

It’s *$5.00* to practice. Steve will set it up any way you want. You can run with a transponder (or Personal Transponder) and get you laps printed out – OR – he is willing to run heats…all for *$5.00*!

Help support our track, -- more practice = MORE SPEED! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Just a quick reminder
> – *the track is open for practice on Tuesday nights.*
> 
> It’s *$5.00* to practice. Steve will set it up any way you want. You can run with a transponder (or Personal Transponder) and get you laps printed out – OR – he is willing to run heats…all for *$5.00*!
> ...


 More practice means more consistency too! practice + Consistency= Speed!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey guys anyone who has missed Rich Chang's offer we have a huge stock of AMB personal transponders at hobby town USA strongsville(440-846-1770). For the great price of $77.99 + tax Get em while they last!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Great Job by the race director....big turn out and we still got out at a good time!!!!! Plus it was LOTS OF FUN!!!! WOW -- 26 BRP's....thats goto be a record....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Record is 29 for indoor but we should hit that this season.
Good job to all the ribbon winners!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Next BRP points race at HobbyTown is December 10th...that should be a new track lay out.

Lets break that 29 BRP race record!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Track Times:
November
Races-5,12,19 Practice-2,9,16
December
Races-3,10,17 Practice-7,14
January
Races- 14,21,28 Practice-11,18,25
February
Races- 11,18,25 Practice- 8-15-22
March
Races 11,18,25 practice 8,15 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*I was looking at racing on December 3rd .... that will be a non-point race. Bud will you race? I was going to run both stock and my mod.....*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Will have to see since it is right after the champs. I'm going to try and run this Friday.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

NEW TRACK RECORD for stock class.....24 5:04 Bud just beat me out at 24 5:05. 

Next race should be a new track, and yes Bud beat me again crossing the line first.
Tang


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You have to be first across the line to win!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes Micro we did break the record for that track. New track layout coming  
Also I ran my Mini T with my $7.00 GP 370 motor and went 2 laps faster than any brushless :freak: 
Had a good turn out with 20 BRP cars. Maybe we will get a new turnout record at the first race in Dec on the new layout.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Yes Micro we did break the record for that track. New track layout coming


I'm proud of ya....I guess you put all of us "*novice*" in our place...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

After all between Tang and Myself we have over 50 years of racing knowledge :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bob -- let us know if you need help changing the track.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Big Brp Turn-out*

Looks like we could have a BIG BRP race this Friday...I will be at the track on Dec. 3rd...it's not a points race but it will be a good time to test on the new track layout....see you all Friday!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have had a few people ask me to bring my comm lathe to the track....so this Friday I will! If you bring your comm to me -- $2.00, If you would like me to take the comm out, clean the can, sand the brushes and cut the comm -- $5.00.... Hey I have to pay for this thing some how!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro.. Do I get a team discount???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Do I have to take the com off of the armature??????????????????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Do I have to take the com off of the armature??????????????????


What are you talk'n about Willis??? Take the arm out of the can....hand me the arm................


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ooooooooooooookkkkk !!!!!!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> I have had a few people ask me to bring my comm lathe to the track....so this Friday I will! If you bring your comm to me -- $2.00, If you would like me to take the comm out, clean the can, sand the brushes and cut the comm -- $5.00.... Hey I have to pay for this thing some how!!!


That sounds VERY reasonable Micro! What kind of lathe do you have?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Hey Micro, how many cuts can you get out of an arm before its trash, and does the smaller diameter comm increase performance?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hudy slot car lathe with Diamond Cutting Tool...

http://www.hudy.net/xhudy/products/proddesc.php?prod_id=86&kategoria=61

I like it! Great lathe...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

wazzer said:


> Hey Micro, how many cuts can you get out of an arm before its trash, and does the smaller diameter comm increase performance?


One of my arms has 5 cuts on it, and still looks like it could do 5 more. I have not trashed an arm yet - so I am not sure how many licks it takes to get to the tootsie roll center! My dyno numbers for that arm that has been cut 5 times increase slightly with each cut. But that may be due to the new brushes I put in… One thing I have noticed is the longer the brushes (new brushes) the springs apply more tension and that equals higher RPM’s. The shorter the brushes – less RPM’s.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Wow, I can't get 5 cuts out of my 05 motors? I do agree with your observation on the brush wear and spring tension, as I have noticed that with my motors also. Seems like 10 to 15 heats is about what you can get out of a set of brushes depending on track conditions.What kind of dyno are you using?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer >> I think he is using the $1,200.00 Robotics dyno  No cost Too hihg to win that big trophy.
Just kidding he made one like our BRP dyno. Want one I still have one??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Could be a record setting turnout tonight!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Wow -- that was a fun night of racing! Bud did you grab the A main sheet? What was my lap and time?

That track lay out is FAST!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I have it !! Evidence it is at the shop will bring it next friday. I can't beleive how good the RC18T was basicly out of the box. 6 laps faster than the Mini t's that have been setup for one year WOW 
Micro>> That com cut made all the difference thanks for bringing the lathe.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- I got my RC18 -- how about putting some jumps on the track -- that's what the trucks were made for!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I like jumps!!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Who's racing Friday?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be at the track with my stock SC-18, and my stock RC18 truck...


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> OK -- I got my RC18 -- how about putting some jumps on the track -- that's what the trucks were made for!!!


 
If you bring them we will run them.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Dick I have your Parma mounts. See you Friday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

My jumps are at the track but they need some reinforcing since the wood warped.
2slowoo>> I will be there  
Tangtester You out There????????


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I am somewhere.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Just checking!! Is it X mas party or racing this Friday??


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Dont know yet?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think it should be racing with drinks afterwards  At perkins that is !!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See You all tonight


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good night of racing again. Micro got his mojo back!! It was fun to watch.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I tried a new set up on the SC-18.....WOW was I wrong. I was 4th in the A main  -- Changed everything on the car and was able to take 2nd in the A main!!!

I had a lot of fun with the RC18T!!!! With a STOCK truck (only thing changed from out of the box was BRP foam tires and a BRP J body) I was killing the brushless trucks. I was TQ untill Bud got his to finnaly stay together. 

I say we build some nice jumps for the track -- Bob on an off week could we do some construction?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> .Bob on an off week could we do some construction?


We would have to OK it with Steve, but i will be there anytime you want.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bob -- when could we build a few jumps and stuff? Let me know what day I could meet you at the track!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro


YGM


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I got the OK to build jumps....I need some help in the design of them....anyone have any idea's?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You go MICRO


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought there was a HT race this Friday but there is not!!!! Next race at HT jan 14 and it is a BRP points race.


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Bummer, had my 1/12th scale car dusted off ready to run for Friday nite.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I'm ready to do some racin also. Guess I will have to wait till next week for the road course.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud -- you going to bust out the 1/12th scale?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think I will let You guys get dialed in first.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Next points race is this Friday at the HT track!!!!!! WHO comin????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

See you at the track....:roll:


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be thee.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great that makes two


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'll be there. Even tried practice, but I am way down on horsepower. Dave Morrow was there taking a few laps.He seemed to be having fun.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have fast motors on the rack !!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> I have fast motors on the rack !!!


 The motor I bought from you at the last race off the rack I had Andy take a look at out of the package and the comm was WAY out of round. Andy trued it up on the lathe. On the track it is VERY slow. 
I must have bought the last slow one, since they are now are all fast.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> I have fast motors on the rack !!!


Now he didn't say they were all fast.  Chinese arm 16d.... Ya pays ya money, ya takes ya chances. :roll:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I do not true the comms !!!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

of all the motors I have gotten from Bud this was definately the worst, not Bud's fault, it came from the factory in that shape.


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a "hand picked" XP "fast" motor.....Does hand picked mean Hand Picked OVER?!?!? This thing sucks. The stock motor that came with the kit is faster. How do you guys cut the comm? I was killing the X-Rays and Micro's at my track, but they are starting to catch up with me.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The XP motor should be faster than the stock kit motor. Also I would get the ball diff, if you dont allready have it. I use a HUDY slot car comm lathe to cut my comm.


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

I have the ball diff...just need more motor...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TheGIMP said:


> I have the ball diff...just need more motor...


Don't we all...


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Like Micro says get a Hudy


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

WARBIRD said:


> Like Micro says get a Hudy


WOW -- I just looked on line --- that is alot of chedder $$$$$ for one. :freak: 

How does BRP hand pick the motors?????


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Don't let a couple of bucks keep you from being Micro fast


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro will you have your 1/12 out Friday?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They are hand picked out of the box  We spin them all up and pick out the fast ones and then water dip them to break in the brushes.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Micro will you have your 1/12 out Friday?


I hope to have it, but not sure.....


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> They are hand picked out of the box  We spin them all up and pick out the fast ones and then water dip them to break in the brushes.



so to say they are "hand picked" is just that -- no robot takes them out of the box! Do you put them on a Dyno and check RPM? How can you tell if it is a fast motor?
:drunk:


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

BTW is this the same Bud Bartos that races a white Honda Civic?
http://www.axtime.com/6/74/602?PHPSESSID=7a4588c244e5e43b60f27b6a19287509

If so I raced with you, I had the green MG.


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow, with all this complaining about motors, maybe we should start a new class for a faster "stock" motor. How about using American handwound armatures in 16D cans, something a little faster than stock but not quite modified ( Big Blocks ). This would also get the faster drivers out of Stock class and keep stock for the new drivers and those getting back into racing. Any suggestions???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I used to race it !!! The local solo II places here lost the race sites. Want to by it it has 256,000 miles on it and it was made in Canada  
Don S >>> What a great idea will have to call it Pro Stock !!!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bud,
I realized you don't true the comms or otherwise...just apply power and listen for the speedy ones. Don't you change the XP motors to Gold Dust brushes or is that only
for the local rack of motors? Noticed you had a collection of stock brushes pulled from motors on ebay recently...
Like Mr Williams said...you take your chances on any motor...and as Warbird pointed out, it came from the factory that way.
The American made arms have much better quality and a 25 degree equivalent of the S16D Chinese made arm is going to be faster than the Chinese arm. Enough to notice it on the track but it isn't a monsterous difference. Pro Stock is a great thing but it only works if you have enough racers to support both or you are able to separate the heat for points if they run together.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Don S said:


> Wow, with all this complaining about motors, maybe we should start a new class for a faster "stock" motor. How about using American handwound armatures in 16D cans, something a little faster than stock but not quite modified ( Big Blocks ). This would also get the faster drivers out of Stock class and keep stock for the new drivers and those getting back into racing. Any suggestions???


 Don S. Great idea.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don is smart!!! Way to go...


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

We could use the stock Parma 16D can and endbell and/or the Parma 16D adjustable timing endbell and can set-up. Those of us who like to tinker with motors and such would have a class to run in and not discourage the drivers who are ther to have fun. I know, I went 58 laps at Classic (the fastest I've ever went, and was still 3 laps off Bud's big block time).


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

And 7 laps down with his Mamba Coreless.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I had some trouble tuning the gearing and speedo setting will have it fig out by next race at Classic.

Rafster>> All the motors on the rack we put gold dust brushes in.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I don't think we would have the racers to support a Pro Stock and Mod class....Maybe we should just say Mod class but no speed 300's or brushless...the only time the speed 300 or brushless are used is at Classics. Just take a look at the Mod class points today only two people are really racing in it, and Dick may win the 3rd spot and he only raced twice! 

I think Mod should like like this:
NO Lithium
16D type motor -- any arm - any can
6 cell AA or 2/3A


then we could just have a fun class at Classics with the speed 300's and brushless -- because that track can handle the speed!

just my 2 cents..............


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pro stock would be like this. Stock chassis like we run now in stock class. Motors would be any 16D type with american wound and brusier armatures allowed including rotor or twister cans. This way you just change a motor and your set. If we make it for a mod class then the chassis get all silly Graphite, mid motor, SG1 ect.
I would still keep a mod class as is.
What I'm trying to do is open stock up for those other than the top fast guys.
Maybe we can talk on it at the HT race.
See Ya all friday


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Do you guys still run your trucks too? Do you ever run them with the BRP's?


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro might be right we might not have enough racers to run both classes. My vote would be for dropping the mod class. American 16d's less chance of getting a lot of real duds like with Chinese arms. Stock chassis, don't have to compete with the machine tool experts. You might not get a 300's speed but you will get drivability and close interesting racing.


Now to throw a wrench in the works, we could also look at running the V1 chassis in stock and the V2 chassis in prostock.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

k1m said:


> Do you guys still run your trucks too? Do you ever run them with the BRP's?


Yes -- we have two classes ... a class with jumps and a class with out. We do not run them with the BRP's.


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Yes I used to race it !!! The local solo II places here lost the race sites. Want to by it it has 256,000 miles on it and it was made in Canada


Cool how much....would you just sell the rims and tires?



All BRP Racers -- does anyone know someone who will tweak the motor's? We had a slot car guy at my track but he is no longer doing it  

Thanks,
TheGimp :wave:


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

My thoughts on the stock/pro stock/mod issue. Offer all three classes, if there are three or more that show up in the class, run em. Pretty much works that way any track you go to. A bunch of us managed to keep the sprint car class going last summer at "Da Track". 

You need to retain the stock class, as it's a great low cost way to get into RC. I would support a pro stock class, as I usually enter two classes. More bang for the buck after driving 200 miles to race. And you got to offer the mod class, if for no other reason than some like to scratch build a better idea.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lots of fun racing tonight! 

Bud -- thanks for the use of the Atom


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes !! The 1/18th truck was a rough and tumble event. So it's back to the BRP's for me.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

BUD,thanks for the use of your stock car last night. I'll take third in an A main any time. I love this sport as even someone my age still stands a chance to make a good showing against someone half his age. See you all on the 23rd with a completely stock car of my own.


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Mike Pavlik*

Hey Guys,

Has anybody seen or heard from Mike Pavlik since the Champs? I was just curious cause he said he was going to come back out and race after the champs. Let me know:wave: 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Wazzer you got the right idea for ProStock. The faster stock drivers will move up into a new class and race for a seasonend trophy and the drivers in stock will still have thier own trophy to race for. Modified class will still be there for the Big Block motors and those with hand built or other manufactures chassies.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK... I will be at the track Friday with my 12th scale....we need 3 for a heat -- who is with me!!!! Don, Bud....anyone with a 12/th scale bring it!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry not me this week !!!


----------



## STONE (Mar 7, 2003)

Are you going to be there at all Bud?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Not this Friday !!! I will be at The gate however.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don S -- will you have your 1/12th scale out Friday?


----------



## STONE (Mar 7, 2003)

DOH!
Looks like I will have to run the RC18T with the stock tires.


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

No 1/12th tonite. Didn't put it back together yet. See you at the Gate Sunday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK...looks like I will not be at the track tonight -- no 1/12th scale 
I will be at the gate Sunday -- BRP and 1/12th scale


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Stone >> Go slow or you will flipppppppp


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Who is up for some 1/12th scale action? Don S, Don D, Bud...anyone? I would like to run mine...but need two more people!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

i fyou can get a hold of joe hall and Matt the Cat they will run, I still have yet to get one,


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >> How much you pay Me ??????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud -- you will get cash out the WAZOO


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So Who is running Friday??? Tang You in ??


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I am on second shift, but trying to make it. Bud, are we running stock? If so I will need another special motor.!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TangTester said:


> *Bud, are we running stock? If so I will need another special motor.!*


 
Special motor.....what is that - the "hand picked" motor.....


It's not a points race...I will be at the track with my 1/12th scale ....Bud bring yours!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Special motor right off the rack. Guess the last one he had was a dud !!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

We all know Tang is your favorite.(lol)


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TANGTESTER is alive!!!! I haven't heard from him in YEARS!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK...anyone bringing their 1/12th scale?????????


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'll bring mine,are you happy now?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I'll bring mine,are you happy now?


VERY HAPPY!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

see you all tonight! Bud - don't forget to bring your arm's...and my stuff!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lots of FUN racing!!!! First time for the 1/12th scale class -- GOOD RACING!....I think that class will GROW! Next race should be a new track layout!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes good racing the whole night !!! 18 BRP cars and there were about 7 there that run BRP's but running in different classes tonight. Next points race Feb 6 th at the gate, bet it snows hard !!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Put the midmotor car of mine into 4th in the A main. Since it handled well I will keep running it in nonpoints races.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Put the midmotor car of mine into 4th in the A main. Since it handled well I will keep running it in nonpoints races.


Bud -- next series race would Don's car be a Pro Stock or Mod?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It would be a mod car. Pro stock would be stock cars like we run now with the faster motors.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I think old farts [ OVER 65 } shoukd be able to run any chassis they want as long as the motor is proper. Just an old farts opinion. Have a nice day.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

But even a mid motor car was still 3 laps off the pace.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Right, but maybe its motor was more stock than the other cars. Also the driver is not the smoothest, but persistent.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Must be that "special" motor Tang got from Bud - hand picked ya know


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just a quick schedule of the next races:
February
Races- 11,18,25 Practice- 8-15-22
March
Races 11,18,25 practice 8,15 

New track layout for Feb. 11th and that will be the next HT BRP points race!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Remember anyone can buy the motor right out of the car, and run it in stock.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes that goes for mine also. I'll even install it for whoever buys it.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

But who wants to buy used motors, unless you can get a good deal on them.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You can buy mine for $15.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I'll have to think about it for Sunday, but my package from Monty showed today. We will have to see if it makes any difference. Thanks for the offer,it is really a good deal. See you all Sunday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I'll have to think about it for Sunday, but my package from Monty showed today. We will have to see if it makes any difference.


A package of "hand picked" motors......


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If I remember correctly... That Tangtester never played by the rules... I'd watch him closely...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I thought all the motors on the rack are hand picked. Could it be like all mechanical massed produced things that some things are more equal than others? Hope the weather is decent Sunday so we get a good turn out.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Maybe that's it...Bud's used motors are on the rack??
Just kidding...
They are new chinese made junk...
The stories of slot car racers buying a case of motors to get a few good ones becomes more apparent.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes all Chinese junk. That is what the whole world will be some day.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just because a 4 year old kid is winding the motors doesn't mean it's Junk! 

Tiny motor's need tiny hands to build them!

Meet *请别忘了在易趣站 ... *he makes the 16d motor!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro,

The chinese arms are machine wound and btw, that boy isn't Chinese. 
That wasn't funny.
More reason to go to the Super Stock class...
With all the American made stuff on your chassis Bud, 
then why do you sell the Chinese junk motors to go in them?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I think it is funny...he is working the machine that winds the motor.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You show me a motor made in the USA that can be affordable.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bud, 
You have to define affordable to answer that question.
But then again it might be mute to do so...
Considering the problem in sourcing a motor made in America for slot cars.
Many if not most of the components, including the arm blanks (rotors, shaft, 
comm, etc.) used by the American wound arms will be using the Chinese made
rotor/shaft and comm assembly.

Much of the bread and butter of American manufacturing has been shipped abroad pressured by the company bean counters, stock holders, and consumers to return
greater profit and lower produced good's cost. 
It is getting tougher and tougher to find small machine shops fabricating goods.
As more jobs are sent abroad America will face a crisis of what kinds of jobs the displaced workers will fill. Typically lower paying jobs.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I hear Ya !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

You should thank Mr. Clinton for that Chinese Trade Agreement and NAFTA.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What should I send him a few million $$$$


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Send it to Hillary, she's running in 2008.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud you couldn't afford to pay Don S. if NAFTA failed.(lol)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes and I would still have my 41 ft yacht !!!!


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

I got a new car. ;-)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes and where was it made ???


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Japan.
Hey I wanted to buy American, But they don'y make a high gas mileage car that I fit in.
It's always in the 30's for mileage, come on Detriot get with it.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

All the car companies have not done much for gas mileage since the mid to late 80s. Instead they have been adding weight and horsepower that eats any efficiency the engine might have had.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

next BRP points race is this Friday......see you at the track! Who is going?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm going to try and be there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will not be there but Don S will have the parts rack.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Gary,

If you can remember, bring that Mini body thanks


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Tang, don't forget your space heater. I'll bring mine if I can be there.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Can't make it tonight. Wife made dinner reservations for Chinese NewYear. I'll think about you guys during the Lion dance. Have a good race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well how did the racing go last nite??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

So how was the racing last night?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro> It was good but a small turnout, I think about 14 racers in BRP. I talked Bob into removing one board for the main since we were still blowing up motors. It was amazing what a difference it made. I went 3 laps faster, the track is now FUN and the motors were running cool.THANK YOU Bob and Don !!!!
I blew the com of my first motor which makes no sense, I then tryed the Kelly motors and they had no bottom end for the original track layout.Rick K also tryed on and had the same result.
Just ran a stock motor in the main and it was fast at 9/52 was not even warm.
So it looks like the original layout was just not letting the motors have any rest what so ever. 
I even torched my speed 300 in the RC18T in the main.

Breakfast was good and we even had racers come out just for the food and did not even race. 
Tang said maybe He could get a job there since TEAM ION has been layed off from NASA thanks to goverment cuts. Guess they need more $$ in Iraq.
Who will be racing next Friday????


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Not all of Team Ion got let go


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

YES but now YOU have to work !!!!!!!!!! A team of one :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Breakfast was good and we even had racers come out just for the food and did not even race. Tang said maybe He could get a job there since TEAM ION has been layed off from NASA thanks to goverment cuts. Guess they need more $$ in Iraq.
> Who will be racing next Friday????


I hope team ion finds something soon!

Is the track open next Friday?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes open next Friday:

February
Races- 11,18,25 Practice- 8-15-22
March
Races 11,18,25 practice 8,15


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So who is going this Friday???????????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will go with my 1/12th scale...Don and Don -- bring yours out!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro should I bring mine out ?????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

YES....please bring it!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK...that makes 2 people running 1/12th scale...we need one more!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

DON & DON bring your 1/12th scale!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice turnout of racers sorry I could not stay but didn't feel that good.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hope you feel better Bud -- Fun night of racing. The new track layout is fun and fast! Congrat's to everyone for keeping the race night moving!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Who won?? What time you get done? That was a big turnout!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Finnished just after midnight.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow thats good. But WHO won??


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Rick Knapp was first and I was second. I am afraid I was in too big a rush to leave I didn't hear the rest of the order.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

The A main finish was the exact order of qualifying.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Rick Knapp the new BRP contender :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

anyone going tonight?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I would like to go Micro... but it is too far to ride my bike... I have no gas money since ZOOOOM fired me


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be there with the rack for a hour or so but not racing! Can't do two late nights in a row.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

20 years ago Bud woulda run both nights... He must be getting old...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes OLD is right. 20 years ago I remember running two races in one day at different tracks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Next friday !!!!!! lot's of testing talk going on for the new pro stock class coming this summer


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Who is going to be at HT friday??????????????????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will go with my truck and 1/12th scale.....see you at the track!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I,ll be there to try some Pro stock motors.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm racing.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good racing Guys and Girls!!!!!! See you all next week for the last race and the awards.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Had great season and want to thank every body in charge for their hard work that made for good racing. Hope we will be able to do it again next winter.


----------

